# The Great Adagio



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

...or Andante, or Lento, or Largo, etc.


Simply, I seek your opinions on *your favorite slow movements throughout all the classical music repertoire.*

Honestly, I believe there is something different about slow movements. Considerable research has shown that the human brain responds to a particular BPS -- and the music industry unquestionably seizes upon this. Quick(er) music is quite the draw today.

So, then, one could ask: Why does slow music affect us so? Why is it, well, unnerving? What is so touching about it? Why is this (always) rambling member asking me for slow movements?

Who knows? In any case, I want to dedicate a thread to all the *slow*(er) -- and meditative, internal, profound, touching, impressing, poignant, reflective, etc. -- music that is out there.

And, really, that we should all just hear more of.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Charles Ives ~ _The Unanswered Question_

Gustav Mahler ~ First movement of _Symphony No. 10; i, Adagio_

Morton Feldman ~ _Piano and String Quartet_ (a particular personal obsession, but numbers of other late to later Feldman works should be included in this category.)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The purest of them all, the famous Bach air from his orchestral suite.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Mozart PC 18 has a pretty great andante.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> The purest of them all, the famous Bach air from his orchestral suite.


Also the opening movement of the great Musical Offering's trio sonata. There is just a sense of nobility about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

I can second all three of those PetrB recs, but can an entire Pettersson symphony count as a slow movement?


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

nathanb said:


> I can second all three of those PetrB recs, but can an entire Pettersson symphony count as a slow movement?


I am not familiar with Pettersson, but I am sure it could, if its *sloooow*! (However you define that...)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

The second movement of Beethoven's _Pathétique Sonata_ is one of the most perfect movements I've ever heard.

Some other good ones:
Rachmaninoff's _Piano Concerto No. 2_
Dvorak's _Symphony No. 9_
Sibelius's _Violin Concerto_


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

To the OPer:

Hi, Avey...

Just listened to *Bruckner's* Sixth, which is obviously a misunderstood work, because, you know what, THIS SYMPHONY SOUNDS FANTASTIC. WHY SUCH DISLIKE?!

Particularly, I cannot think of another adagio Bruckner wrote that is more compelling and engrossing than the Sixth. It reminds me of Mahler's Fourth. Repeating themes that lead to a climax -- though, obviously, both end in different manners. Just acknowledging some aural similarities here that I think many would agree on. (Maybe not...)

Also, sorry to beat the old drum, *Elgar's* Second is truly profound. I have said before, no one can definitively say whether Elgar's works are promising or depressing, optimistic or hopeless, gay or lamenting -- it is never clear. The Second's adagio typifies this sentiment. I feel like I am just letting loose every time I hear this, and I never know if it is a good thing or not. There is something hidden in his notes -- in all his works -- that I cannot define. It draws out something deep and personal. And that is truly the beauty of it.

(OH, and the drum beats, from movement to movement -- HOW DO I PARSE THE DISTINCTION? FIVE IN THE FIRST MOVEMENT? THREE IN THE SECOND? WHAT?!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

Avey said:


> I am not familiar with Pettersson, but I am sure it could, if its *sloooow*! (However you define that...)


Pettersson 7 is the big name. Right around that time, I like Pettersson 6 probably as much. It's got a very funereal opening.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have this thing with slow movements where I can often remember whether I liked them or not, and maybe the overall structure, but not much else about them. Just me?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Beethoven's 9th Symphony is probably my favorite. 

Less famous choices (practically everything is less famous):
Ives Symphont no. 4 (last movement) 
Haydn's op. 76/1, I always liked it better than the more famous Emperor 
Bakakirev Symphony no. 1 (my go to sentimental Russian Adagio)
Harris Symphony no. 9


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I tend to really like slower movements, some of these have faster sections in them I suppose, but overall I consider them slower movements - just some of my favorites:

Ravel - PC in G middle mvt
Ravel - Passacaille from Piano Trio
Ravel - Pavane pour une infante defunte
Bartok - PC No. 2 middle mvt.
Bartok - Lake of Tears mvt. from Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok - First mvt. of Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Bach - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
Bach - Chaconne
Bach - Adagio from BWV 564
Bach - St. Matthew Passion final mvt.
Debussy - First 2 mvts. of Trio Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy - Clair de Lune from Suite Bergamasque
Ives - First and final mvts. of Symphony 4
Ives - Final mvt. of Concord Sonata
Rodrigo - Passacaglia from Three Spanish Pieces
Rodrigo - Adagio from Dos Preludios
Schnittke - Final mvt. of Concerto for Piano and Strings
Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto Mvt 1
Lopez - Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
Cage - Four4
Dufay- Ballade 'Resvellies vous' (I just came across this excellent piece today in Composer Guestbook section of forum)
Dowland - Lachrimae Pavane


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Barber wrote some of my favorite slow music - the Adagio for Strings, First Essay, Slow movement of the Violin Concerto, Slow movement of Symphony No.1, among others.

The Passacaglia movement of Shostakovich's Violin Concerto is gorgeous to me as well.

Let's see, others....Nimrod Variation of Elgar's Enigma Variations is quite possibly the most beautiful thing ever written

The middle movement of John Adams' Harmonielehre is exquisitely agonizing (reminds me of a date I had once)

Of course Debussy's classic Claire de Lune

Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time: Louange à l'Eternité de Jésus - is pin droppingly stunning, words can't express

*Slow movement of Mozart's Piano Cto 23
*Satie's Gymnopedies
*Vaughan Williams: Lark Ascending
*Rachmaninoff's slow music in Piano Cto 2 and Vars on Theme of Paganini
*Part: Fratres

The list is so long. I gotta say I love slow music. It is probably what drives me to obsess over classical music. It is the syrup on the pancakes, without it the music isn't near as devourable. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

20centrfuge said:


> Barber wrote some of my favorite slow music - the Adagio for Strings, First Essay, Slow movement of the Violin Concerto, Slow movement of Symphony No.1, among others.


Try also the slow movement of Barber's piano concerto. It has a great idea. Barber, no fool, used it more than once.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The slow movement of Beethoven's "Emperor" Concerto. I died of pure bliss. Several times.
Schnittke's Choir Concerto - truly heavenly.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I think slow movements are often my favourite and agree with many of the choices already made.
I would make a special mention for the slow movements in
Mahler 5 
Mozart PC No 23


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> The slow movement of Beethoven's "Emperor" Concerto. I died of pure bliss. Several times.
> Schnittke's Choir Concerto - truly heavenly.


I've said this before as well. This should be the entrance music at the gates of heaven if one did exist.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

The opening to Mozart's 27th violin sonata. I never hear much talk about these but I love what I have heard of them.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Avey said:


> Particularly, I cannot think of another adagio Bruckner wrote that is more compelling and engrossing than the Sixth.


See, I've *wanted* to believe that, but then you listen to the adagios of the 7th, the 8th, the 9th ... and then back to the 5th, etc., and figuring out which one is most compelling and engrossing becomes an enormous headache.

Anyway ...

Mahler No. 9 -- IV. Adagio (that this serves as an ending to a simply magnificent symphony makes it all the better. That turn motif is one of the most moving things, and then those achingly slow final bars towards the fade away ... Gus at his best).

Bruckner No. 8 -- III. Adagio (for a man who always had doubts about his music, though often at the nagging of others, even he realised just how great a thing he had created in this adagio).

Tchaikovsky No. 6 -- IV. Adagio lamentoso (radical, heartbreaking and conceived out of nothing much more than a falling B minor scale ... remarkable).

Beethoven, Quartet No. 15 -- _Heiliger Dankgesang_ (simply nothing quite like it)


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Dustin said:


> I've said this before as well. This should be the entrance music at the gates of heaven if one did exist.


No, that would be _Ruhevoll_ and _Das Himmlische Leben_.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Avey said:


> No, that would be _Ruhevoll_ and _Das Himmlische Leben_.


No, that would be the 1st Mvt of the 4th, _Bedächtig, Nicht Eilen_, not the _Ruhevoll_. 

The 4th symphony may not be my favorite of the ten, but the 1st Mvt may be my favorite individual mvt of the bunch.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> Mozart PC No 23


This is probably my favorite Mozart movement of all.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Avey said:


> No, that would be _Ruhevoll_ and _Das Himmlische Leben_.


I'm sure God could squeeze those into the rotation as well. Ruhevoll I certainly agree with but I don't know the other one.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Schubert*: 2nd Movement ~ Adagio, from the Great String Quintet in C Major. _Most beautiful it is_.
*Sibelius*: Symphony No. 4 1st Movement: Tempo molto moderato, quasi adagio. _Absolutely devasting_.
*Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16: 3rd Movement: Lento assai, cantante e tranquillo. _Sublime_.
*Mozart*: String Trio: 2nd Movement: Adagio. _You'd think there were more than 3 instruments_.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

The before mentioned are all excellent choices. I would add some of my faves.
Beethoven "Moonlight Sonata" 1st movement
Beethoven Symphony #7 Movement 2
Tchaikovsky String quartet "Andante Cantabile"
Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 movement 2
Shostakovich Symphony 5 movement 3
Holst, "The Planets" Saturn
Wagner "Siegfried Idyll"
Wagner Prelude to "Lohengrin"
Wagner Prelude to act 1, Prelude to Act 3 and the Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde
Wagner Prelude to Act 3 of Meistersinger
Wagner Prelude to Parsifal
Saint-Saens The Aquarium from the Carnival of the Animals
Saint-Saens My Heart at Thy Sweet Voice from Sampson and Delilah (my favorite love song)
Handel Ombra mai fu (Largo) from Xerxes
Handel Pastoral Symphony from "Messiah)
Purcell "When I am Laid in Earth" from "Dido and Aeneas"
Faure "Pie Jesu" and "In Paradisum" from "Requiem
Mozart "Lacrimosa" from "Requiem"
Dureflay "Pie Jesu" from "Requiem"
Bach "The Well-Tempered Clavier" Book 1 Prelude #1 in C major
Bach "The Well-Tempered Clavier" Book 1 Prelude #8 in Eb minor

These would all be on you tube. I would heartily recommend them.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart's piano concerto #22 andante is magnificent.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Beethoven's Ninth, Op. 111, 106, and 109 piano sonatas, Op. 127 quartet, Benedictus from Missa Solemnis.
Mahler Fourth, Ninth (first movement), Das Lied (last movement)
Vaughan Williams' Tallis Fantasia
Prokofiev Fifth
Schubert C major Quintet, B-flat piano sonata
R. Strauss, Trio and Duet from Der Rosenkavalier Act III
Britten Serenade (Keats Ode)


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't know if these have been done yet:

Schubert _Death and the Maiden_
Brahms _Symphony No. 2_
Messiaen _Turangalila_: Jardin du Sommeil d'amour
Honegger _Symphony No. 2_
Gorecki _Symphony No. 3_
Tchaikovsky _Symphony No. 5_


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TheProudSquire said:


> *Schubert*: 2nd Movement ~ Adagio, from the Great String Quintet in C Major. _Most beautiful it is_.
> *Sibelius*: Symphony No. 4 1st Movement: Tempo molto moderato, quasi adagio. _Absolutely devasting_.
> *Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 16: 3rd Movement: Lento assai, cantante e tranquillo. _Sublime_.
> *Mozart*: String Trio: 2nd Movement: Adagio. _You'd think there were more than 3 instruments_.


The Taneyev/Rostropovich 60s recording of the Schubert Quintet is on YouTube. The adagio is as intense as the rest of it.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't know why I didn't put this in my first post
Schubert's 8th 2nd movement
Got to be right up there


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking about this thread lately and all the typical Mozart second movements I could name, and those of other composers I like most of which were already mentioned; but I heard the second movement from Mozart's last quartet(#23) and I'm still just as awed and moved as I was when I first heard it over a decade ago. It's one of the greatest things he wrote that I rarely see discussed and it's still hard for me to explain why I like it so much without getting carried away and gushing . In some ways very typical of Mozart's late style in how lean and concentrated it is, but _this_ movement especially amazes me. It's subtle, meditative, life-affirming but it doesn't have that 'naive' happiness usually associated with Mozart which makes it even more unique. On the contrary, it sounds so wise and of someone who's not just fully mastered the style they worked within, but lives, breathes, thinks and feels through it. Unsurprisingly, though, like many pieces I feel strongly about, it tends not to do as much for other listeners even those that love his music; but I thought I'd post it anyway: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AKNqCsWDX70#t=514


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

trazom said:


> I was thinking about this thread lately and all the typical Mozart second movements I could name, and those of other composers I like most of which were already mentioned; but I heard the second movement from Mozart's last quartet(#23) and I'm still just as awed and moved as I was when I first heard it over a decade ago. It's one of the greatest things he wrote that I rarely see discussed and it's still hard for me to explain why I like it so much without getting carried away and gushing . In some ways very typical of Mozart's late style in how lean and concentrated it is, but _this_ movement especially amazes me. It's subtle, meditative, life-affirming but it doesn't have that 'naive' happiness usually associated with Mozart which makes it even more unique. On the contrary, it sounds so wise and of someone who's not just fully mastered the style they worked within, but lives, breathes, thinks and feels through it. Unsurprisingly, though, like many pieces I feel strongly about, it tends not to do as much for other listeners even those that love his music; but I thought I'd post it anyway: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AKNqCsWDX70#t=514


You're absolutely right to call it unique among his output and that trend doesn't stop there, just three compositions later and we have the earth-shattering and sublime Adagio from the String Quintet in D Major, which is even more unlikely and peculiar by Mozart's standards. But the andante from the last string quartet is a marvel indeed. :tiphat:

String Quintet in D Major: 2nd Movement ~ Adagio


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Solo piano is probably underrepresented so far.

Rachmaninov's B minor prelude, marked _lento_, may be worth mentioning.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmm, great slow movements. Here's the ones that immediately spring to mind from my 'symphonies' musical stash:
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.2, 2nd movement (original version)
Mahler - Symphony No.9, first movement
Shostakovich - Symphony No.5, 3rd movement
Prokofiev - Symphony No.6, 2nd movement
Khachaturian - Symphony No.2, 3rd movement

Others that come to mind not from symphonies include:

Khachaturian - Adagio from 'Spartacus'
Hovhaness - Fra Angelico
Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia
Sibelius - Swan of Tuolena
Skempton - Lento


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> Solo piano is probably underrepresented so far.
> 
> Rachmaninov's B minor prelude, marked _lento_, may be worth mentioning.


It certainly is, except that I would recommend Sviatoslav Richter:





But I'd nominate these above all else:

Schubert - Piano Sonata D. 960, movement 2 (Richter)





Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 3, movement 3 (Ashkenazy)


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I forgot the 2nd movement of the Mozart Clarinet Concerto. The saddest music in a major key ever.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

The adagio from Schubert's string quintet. A piece of heaven.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

The _adagio_ in *Dvorak's *SQ No. 9 sounds like nothing else he wrote -- chamber or otherwise. A singular, unparalleled movement. Truly a rarity.

The _lento_ in *Korngold's* Symphonic Serenade could not be more deliberate in its contemplating. Of what? I find empyrean, dreamy, and intangible things. Matters too removed from words or thoughts, and only exist within this sound.

The _adagio_ in *Schumann's* Second Symphony has a peculiar place in his repertoire. I always thought it sounded advanced, or out of place, if you will, compared to the other music he was writing at that time. Something pensive about it. And so particular too. A true gem.

The _musette_ from *Vaughan-Williams'* Suite for Viola is a lullaby for something lost, something once natural, something once innocent and free. The whole work, really, is one profound lament, or maybe ode to peace. Recalls his Fifth Symphony, actually.

The _Alcotts_ from *Ives' *Concord Sonata. One may not understand any of this piece. But here, one can listen and discover precisely why Ives is renown for his ability to paint a precise picture of a setting, specific instance, feeling, temperament, or memory. And that no one _except_ him can recall and jump back into that moment. Yet, everyone can listen and find the shared feelings that came from his experiences, and then they transfigure into something subjective and personal and so infinite in scope.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The 3rd (Romanza) *and* 4th (Passacaglia) movements from *Vaughan Williams'* Symphony #5
_Der Abscheid_ from* Mahler's* _Das Lied von der Erde_

Edited to second the vote for the slow movement of the *RVW* _London Symphony_ - 1913 version


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

2nd movement ie 'slow'-Myaskovsky 27th symphony


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Off the top of my head, and because right now im listening to it, the Adagio in Dvorak's 8th Symphony, Gorgeous! 
A favourite of mine is the adagio from Bruckner's 7th Sumptious! But possibly the best Adagio of all is the Adagio from Grieg's Piano concerto in A. Incredibly beautiful!

This is still my fave version forty years after first hearing it.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Adagio from Bruckner's Ninth Symphony

(even though Adagio from his Seventh is more universally popular)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Great/Profound slow movements:*

Anton Bruckner: Symphonies nos. VI & VIII.
Sir Arnold Bax: Symphonies nos. I-III, VI, & VII.
Alexander Glazunov: Symphonies nos. II, IV (1st mov't), V, VII, VIII.
Kurt Atterberg: Symphony no. I.
Mily Balakirev: Symphony no. I.
Anton Arensky: Symphony no. I.
Ernest Chausson: Symphony in B.
Antonin Dvorak: Symphonies nos. III, V, & IX.
Gustav Mahler: Symphonies nos. V, VI.
Nikolay Myaskovsky: Symphonies nos. II, V, VI, XVI, XVII, XXV (1st mov't), XXVII.
Dmitry Shostakovich: Symphonies nos. VI & VIII (first movts').
Johannes Brahms: Symphony no. III.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

The "Awakening movement" from the 6th symphony of Roy Harris.






Honorable mention for the Overture "Ilia's theme" from Star Trek TMP. by Jerry Goldsmith.






"When Jesus Wept" from the New England Triptych by William Schuman.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

dholling said:


> *Great/Profound slow movements:*
> 
> Anton Bruckner: Symphonies nos. VI & VIII.
> Sir Arnold Bax: Symphonies nos. I-III, VI, & VII.
> ...


great list, Myaskovsky,Glazunov AND Atterberg but primarily because I was beginning to imagine I was one of the few who appreciated the stunning slow movement from Dvorak's 3rd


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

It seems that we've gone 46 posts without mentioning the below ... you guys should be ashamed!

:tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

The one that comes to mind straight away is the 2nd movement of Dvorak's 9th Symphony. That music is just gorgeous!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> great list, Myaskovsky,Glazunov AND Atterberg but primarily because I was beginning to imagine I was one of the few who appreciated the stunning slow movement from Dvorak's 3rd


Thank you Jim. The Dvorak is truly up there in my humble opinion (then again, outside the Wagner influence, I'm hard-pressed to see why this symphony pales to, say the Sixth; it's that accomplished).


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Finale of Mahler 3, first movt. of Shostakovich 6, finale of Tchaikovsky 6, finale of Mahler 9, 3rd movt. of Bruckner 8, to name just five.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

*Mahler*, Adagio (6th movement) from the *3rd Symphony* and the 3rd movement of his *4th Symphony*
*Bruckner*, Adagio from his *6th Symphony*, *8th Symphony* and *9th Symphony*
*Ravel*, Pasacaille (2nd movement) from his *Piano Concerto*
*Tchaïkovski*, Adagio (4th mov) from his *6th Symphony*
*Rachmaninov*, Adagio from his *2nd and 3rd Piano Concerto*
*Albinoni*, Adagio for Strings
*Barber*, Adagio for Strings
etc.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart G minor String Quintet, third movement, adagio ma non troppo, written just after his father died. Incomparably deep and moving.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Now that I think of it, the second movement from Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola is as deep and profound as anyone could wish. Serious stuff!

It's labeled an andante, but most performances I've heard play it closer to adagio tempo.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

hp's appearance reminded me...

*Copland*, _Clarinet Concerto_, the beginning, in full, whatever. If I was tasked with tagging pieces, only able to use one word once -- do you follow? -- well, then, this piece is getting _Nostalgia_. Period.

Or, maybe not _Period_, because it has got serious lyricism that suggests something like lament, or profound solitude, like a meditation.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, earlier today, I saw Stephan Jackiw and Anna Polonsky, violin and piano, perform several pieces. For an encore, which turned out to be the obvious highlight, they performed...

_Louange a l'Eternite de Jesus_. I would not dare set words here, but I will recite *Messiaen's *prefatory notes for this movement:

_"...Why this second eulogy? It is especially aimed at the second aspect of Jesus, Jesus the Man, the Word made flesh, immortally risen for our communication of his life. It is all love. Its slow ascent to the acutely extreme is the ascent of man to his god, the child of God to his Father, the being made divine toward Paradise."_


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hartmann's Symphony no. 2 from 1946 - actually a one-movement work (reputed to have been salvaged and reworked from a symphonic suite called _Vita nova _which he had suppressed a couple of years before).


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

To name a few -

Beethoven | Adagio from symphony #9

Mozart | Adagio from symphony #41

Debussy | Clair de lune from suite bergamasque

Schubert | Adagio from symphony #8 'unfinished'

Schubert | Adagio from piano sonata #21

Beethoven | Cavatina from Op 130 string quartet

Beethoven | Adagio from piano sonata #23 'appassionata'

And last but not least -

Bach | Adagio from Brandenburg concerto #6


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to mention this one, it's extraordinary even by Mozart's standards:


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

The andante movement of Shostakovich's second piano concerto certainly has a striking effect. My enjoyment of this work is largely due to the composer's own performance, with Andre Cluytens and the French National Radio Orchestra. It's a treat!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the adagio assai movement of Ravel's Piano Concerto in G. Magical!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Given the Saturday Symphony...

Does Ives' Fugue in the Fourth count? It is andante, so I think so. And, like, sitting in the middle of all that chaos or, may I say, banal blabber set between 7 notes, that movement is rather profound.

But if you think the last movement there is the real adagio -- _very slowly_, as indicated -- totally fair. But let's spare words on that movement. The music is plenty.


----------



## Elen (Feb 24, 2015)

Tchaikovsky symphony No.6 Finale: Adagio lamentoso


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Lucier's _Nothing is Real_ for piano and amplified teapot is very slow and reflective.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Mahler's 10th symphony. I can't listen to it without tears. Whose performance? Levine is the best, I suppose.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes. I agree with you.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I love the adagio assai movement of Ravel's Piano Concerto in G. Magical!


Yes. I agree with you.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Mahler's 10th symphony. I can't listen to it without tears. Whose performance? Levine is the best, I suppose.


Bernstein is fine too. So are Boulez and Szell.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Yes. I agree with you.


I also like the concluding adagio from Mahler's Third Symphony.

Here I prefer the old Ny Philharmonic performance conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

hpowders said:


> I also like the concluding adagio from Mahler's Third Symphony.
> 
> Here I prefer the old Ny Philharmonic performance conducted by Leonard Bernstein.


Agree, this is the definitive performance for me! Words can't describe what Bernstein unleashes in that Finale!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Azol said:


> Agree, this is the definitive performance for me! Words can't describe what Bernstein unleashes in that Finale!


Bernstein's Mahler was at its best in the earlier NY Philharmonic performances, IMO.

There are two exceptions, IMO, the Mahler Sixth with the Vienna Philharmonic and the second Mahler Seventh with the NY Philharmonic.

But that original Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Third? One of the greatest of all Mahler performances!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

The third movement of Bruckner's 8th symphony.
It is tempting to write something pompous about it, but I will refrain from that temptation. Suffice to say that for me it is just one of a kind.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Bernstein's Mahler was at its best in the earlier NY Philharmonic performances, IMO.
> 
> There are two exceptions, IMO, the Mahler Sixth with the Vienna Philharmonic and the *second Mahler Seventh with the NY Philharmonic*.
> 
> But that original *Bernstein/NY Philharmonic Mahler Third*? One of the greatest of all Mahler performances!


All-time favorites, must-hear for every Mahler fan!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

The _Lied_ from *Korngold's * Suite for Piano Left Hand, two violins, and cello






Generally, the entire work surpasses many of his more renown compositions. Contextually, however, this _Lied_ stands out midst the surrounding angst and moxie, which lends itself to the meditative, private attitudes I feel here.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I really have no idea where to start with this one but I have so many favourites. I think in so many cases a slow movement is not just a reposeful interval, but contains the heart, the essence, of the work: Beethoven, Schumann, Schubert, Elgar, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov.... Where does one stop? In my young more impetuous years I liked fast movements, especially Scherzi; of late and very often just listen to slow movements if I merely want a brief moment of solace/reflection/contemplation.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Another beauty ...

*Prokofiev's 7th* -- _Andante espressivo_


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Mystical, spiritual, meditative, contemplative, sublime, extraordinary ... you name it.

*Come un sogno (Like a Dream)*


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a beautiful adagio from a romantic piano concerto that probably nobody has heard before. Apparently the work had its premiere last year, after being lost for a looong time.

Moritz Moszkowski - Piano Concerto Op. 3 (1874). Adagio starts at 10:31


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Beethoven, Bruckner, Sibelius. But sometimes I feel that they all try to reach the heights of _the_ Adagio, you know, in _Eroica._ There's so many different shades of emotions there: sadness, despair, horror, disappointment, fate, contemplation.... _hope._


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Mystical, spiritual, meditative, contemplative, sublime, extraordinary ... you name it.
> 
> *Come un sogno (Like a Dream)*


Love this. I go with your first two words.

Rautavaara is so fantastic. I am only familiar with a few of his works -- namely the violin concerto, symphony eight -- but every time I listen to a work of his arbitrarily on the web or otherwise, I am enthralled. I need to just dive in and start devouring his material.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, and to contribute, an old favorite, rarely performed or recorded, which is a travesty. But we have recordings! Lucky us.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Mahler's 10th symphony. I can't listen to it without tears. Whose performance? Levine is the best, I suppose.


Listen to Simon Rattle's (EMI, not later one with BPO)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

F. J. Haydn - Op. 76 No. 5 in D Major; Symphony No. 102, Symphonies No. 98-99; Op. 76 No. 3; Piano Sonata No. 60 in C Major, Piano Sonata No. 59 in E-Flat Major


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

A couple pieces I heard within the past 24 hours. Separated by nearly a century and half-way round the world. Uniquely moving, equally introspective.

*Barber's Piano Concerto - Canzone*





*Dvorak's Second Quartet - Largo*


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, gosh, and another _largo_, though this one being far more obvious. And foundational.

*Bach's Double Concerto - Largo*


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

To the OP: What a great thread! You rock!

Also, I heard this recently -- AGAIN! -- so I thought I should *share*: 




Wait, share? No, just *announce*. Because if you (1) like Mahler and (2) have not heard this, then (3) you are missing out and (4) I doubt your efforts. Be (1), be the best!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I copied the following from my post in th 'Bruckner slow movement thread':

These days (or years), I have an overall preference for adagios perhaps to console the savage beast within. In the case of long particularly moving symphony adagios that exceed 10 minutes at the low end (eg. Schumann Symph#2) and exceed 15-20 minutes at the upper end such as the Bruckner 6 & 8 and a number of the Mahler symphonies, it is my view that these can often stand alone, separate from the other movements. 

In fact, I'd go so far as to say that if Bruckner had simply released adagios #6 and #8 with titles such as Lament, Reflection or Consolation, no one would have known the difference or suspected that they were originally meant to be part of a symphony (unless Bruckner hinted at such).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

When ignoring genre boundaries I have to say a lot of my favorite "slow movements" in music come from ambient music.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

These are pretty good...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

There's a couple that really can not not be mentioned in this thread. Trouble is they form adagio "sections" of longer pieces / parts.

But obviously when it comes to the music, there's no trouble at all.

*Mahler 8* -- Part II, Poco adagio (c. first 15 mins)






*Sibelius 7* -- Adagio (c. first 7 mins)


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I can certainly write a post without mentioning Schubert. It just ain't this one. Here's a few favs.

1. *Schubert* Piano Trio #2 - Mvt 2
2. *Shoshtakovich* Op. 147 Viola Sonata - Adagio
3. *Glass* SQ 3 - Closing
4. *Mendelssohn* Concerto in D for Violin and Strings - Mvt 2
5. *Albinoni *Concerto a 5 in D minor, Op.9, No.2 for Oboe, Strings, and Continuo - 2. Adagio
6. *Beethoven* Symphony 6 - Mvt 2 and 5. (yes, both count)


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> I can certainly write a post without mentioning Schubert. It just ain't this one. Here's a few favs.
> 
> 1. *Schubert* Piano Trio #2 - Mvt 2
> 2. *Shoshtakovich* Op. 147 Viola Sonata - Adagio
> ...


Beethoven's 6th Andante holds a dear place with me also. Surprisingly, it took me a long time to warm to it. The first maybe 7 or 8 listens I wasn't very interested in it and then one day it just clicked into place. I don't know if there are any other pieces that so perfectly portray the peacefulness of nature as this one. I know Sibelius has the reputation of being a master of "painting" nature with his works, but I'm just in the early stages of getting to really know his works.

I'll bring up another one that I don't think has been mentioned, the Nocturne from Borodin's 2nd string quartet. I've heard it described as the ultimate love letter. Makes you wish Borodin would've given up all that chemistry mess and focused solely on music.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Speaking of Mozart, who was mentioned a few posts back, let's not forget that wonderful adagio of his 5th violin concerto. Hard to believe he was only 19 at the time he wrote these. Compared to the majority of his other output at that age, these seem to be a sneak preview of the great things to come. Concertos 3, 4 and 5 are just absolutely top notch.

I love this thread! Let's hear some more suggestions.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

OK, well, I don't have a _single movement_ video, nor do I have a good reason to revive the thread, which I continue to do despite the failed sustenance.

Except, well, for music like such:






time edited 15:38


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

The second movement of the Chopin First Piano Concerto:






Sublime.


----------

